# Datenbank



## mk85 (15. Aug 2008)

Hallo Leute

bin gerade dabei eine Anwendung für ein Smartphone zu entwerfen. Hierfür brauche ich zwingend eine Datenbank die lokal auf dem Smartphone laufen soll. Doch damit habe ich nun große Probleme. Hat jemand von euch schonmal erfolgreich die Verwendung einer Datenbank auf dem Smartphone implementiert?

Meine Ansätze waren Folgende:

J2ME selbst bietet ja das Record Management System, dies erscheint mir aber sehr begrenzt, vor allem man kann man Entitäten nur mit 2 Spalten anlegen wobei nur eine für eigene Daten verwendet werden kann. Man müsste daher die Daten als Byte Arrays manuell zusammenführen und bei einer Abfrage wieder auseinander ziehen. Ziehmlich häßlich sowas umzusetzen. (klar machbar ists, aber der Performance tut das sicher nicht so gut)

Das freie Datenbankmanagement-System Firebird wäre zuerst mein Favorit gewesen. Allerdings hab ich wohl keine Chance auf dem Smartphone die windows dll oder die linux shared objects zu verwenden.

Danach habe ich HSQLDB gefunden. Dies läuft auch tadellos unter der Java Standard Edition. Doch mit Ernüchterung musste ich feststellen, dass J2ME wohl keine JDBC Bibliotheken enthält. Einen anderen Weg irgendwie manuell (also ohne JDBC) meine SQL Statements los zu werden habe ich nicht gefunden.

Derby / JavaDB Datenbanken scheinen auch nur über JDBC ansprechbar zu sein?

Wäre für jeden kleinen Tipp dankbar

Viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## ice-breaker (15. Aug 2008)

Datenbanken sind einfach für J2ME (was ja primär auf Handys läuft) einfach zu oversized.
Es gibt jedoch eine minimalistische Datenbank für J2ME google findet da etwas für dich


----------



## Gast (16. Aug 2008)

Hallo ice-breaker,
imeinst du mit "minimalistische Datenbank" wohl RMS " record management store"...oder gibts da noch was anderes?

Viele Grüße
Micha


----------

